# [email protected] (Game Thread) Sun Dec 5th, 2004



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Damn we need a win but like i said after Tuesdays win...we would be 8-8 after Sunday!

THERES NO CHANCE IN HELL WE BEAT THIS SUND TEAM WITH OUR CURRENT LINEUP!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

8 pts 6 rbs for Randolph already!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well if you have a big man on your fantasy team that's playing the Suns you better move him up in your lineup.

It's becoming a habit against our small frontcourt that the guy on Marion gets a lot of rebounds and layups.

We never have more than 1 guy over 6'7 in the game at the same time.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> Damn we need a win but like i said after Tuesdays win...we would be 8-8 after Sunday!
> 
> THERES NO CHANCE IN HELL WE BEAT THIS SUND TEAM WITH OUR CURRENT LINEUP!


Oh, that sucks. Well, I'm not watching then.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn...sweet passes tonight by Zach. OUr offesne is good when we run it through our pf's.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Man..when did Zach learn how to pass?



ooh wait..I guess that means players *can* improve, huh?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey mixum...you're wrong.


Blazers by 9. No way we lose this one.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I didn't count but Zach and SAR must have had 10 layups at least in the first quarter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh wait..I guess that means players *can* improve, huh?


Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

we are hustling and playing D


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, it was basically a lay-up drill in the 1st quarter.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

12 pts 7 rebs 2 assists for Randolph in the 1st quarter

13 pts for rahim so far.

Key to beating Phx, pound the ball into our bigs


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Glad to see TO on the court, now if only Bassy would play more


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

The Suns are a terrific Offensive team, but they are just aweful on the defensive end. I've never seen our guys get this many open lay-ups this year!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> The Suns are a terrific Offensive team, but they are just aweful on the defensive end. I've never seen our guys get this many open lay-ups this year!


awful is an understatement, but you're right. Suns are making our team look like a scoring machine out there.
But hey, it's a lot of fun to watch, 100x better than seeing the Blazers play the Nets.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello perimeter defense?

:upset:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, we have a 7pt lead then our starting backcourt comes in and we are down 5? I can see it on the court how we don't run the offense as fluid as we would when they aren't in there. Also, why is Pryz taking Reef's minutes?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Joy joy, the Damon and DA shooting show!

:upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

They are playing like a championship team !!!!
The division is ours !!!!

:dead:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What in the world had gotten into Q Richardson?!?!? Wow, I have to admit that's pretty impressive. What was that, 5 threes in a row? We have to turn up the perimeter D to keep up with these guys.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

The Suns are figuring us out. Send doubles/Tripples at Randolph and force him to kick it out to our "" shooters "" ...yikes. DA and Damon are shooting in the low 30's%


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sweet. Damon on the bench. 

:dead:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> The Suns are figuring us out. Send doubles/Tripples at Randolph and force him to kick it out to our "" shooters "" ...yikes. DA and Damon are shooting in the low 30's%


The problem is that this stratagy would work, but Damon and DA WON'T pass to the post before forcing up their bricks. 

We totally need to run the offense through Randolph. Kind of the obvious choice but the backcourt has a nasty habit of "freezing" them out.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> The Suns are figuring us out. Send doubles/Tripples at Randolph and force him to kick it out to our "" shooters "" ...yikes. DA and Damon are shooting in the low 30's%


It's a funny concept.

Amazing they need the entire first quarter to check that out.

Look up the first quarters of Boozer, Griffin, and Gooden twice against the Suns.

All got close to a double double in the first and much less after that amazingly.

Also helps the Suns finally play a REAL lineup.

D'Antoni must be a retard to play Hunter this little and sometimes not even ahead of Voskuhl.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Evidence? Here are the Blazer plays during the Suns run.....

DA and Damon are back on the court....and then.... 

6:24 42-44	Darius Miles made Free Throw 1 of 2.
6:24 42-45	Darius Miles made Free Throw 2 of 2.

5:56 42-45	Darius Miles Shooting Foul. Miles's 2nd Personal Foul, Portland's 5th Team Foul.

5:31 43-45	Damon Stoudamire Bad Pass. Stolen by Shawn Marion.

5:07 46-45	Damon Stoudamire missed jumper.

4:41 46-45	Derek Anderson missed 24 ft three point jumper.

4:39 46-45	Portland offensive rebound.

4:39 46-45	Shareef Abdur-Rahim enters the game for Joel Przybilla.

4:03 49-47	Damon Stoudamire made 11 ft jumper.

3:24 52-47	Damon Stoudamire Traveling

3:04	Portland Full Timeout.

3:04 55-47	Ruben Patterson enters the game for Darius Miles.

2:59 55-47	Nick Van Exel enters the game for Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HELLO POST GAME?

:upset:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Geez Derek Anderson is just terrible!! His Defense is just as bad as his shooting.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

23 pts for Richardson. He absolutely blew up in the 2nd quarter. 

Btw, did anyone notice how bare the Rosegarden looks?


----------



## SoCalBlazerFan3 (Dec 5, 2004)

I guess Portland doesn't believe in perimeter defense, especially with a guy thats on fire. Last night they just let Radmanovic shoot wide open jumpers, tonight its Q.... Good defensive scheme Cheeks


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Just awesome.

We come into the game and pound it to our big boys. And to no one's suprise (except maybe Coach Cheeks) we lead.

Then, Reef sits the bench and we IGNORE ... and I do mean IGNORE ... Randolph in the post and we fall behind by 10.

I blame this on:

Cheeks - for being an idiot. He's just awful.
Backcourt - they couldn't hit anything.
Miles - He never really seems to play BASKETBALL. He runs around aimlessly. He's really unimpressive most nights.

Play.


----------



## SoCalBlazerFan3 (Dec 5, 2004)

And why does Cheeks insist on doubling Amare when he hasn't even done anything this game yet to prove that he needs to be double-teamed.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalBlazerFan3</b>!
> And why does Cheeks insist on doubling Amare when he hasn't even done anything this game yet to prove that he needs to be double-teamed.


Because if we didn't double him, he'd have 23 instead of Richardson. 

I'm not sure, but I believe he is WAY too fast for Randolph in the post.

That's like asking why we doubled Wade/Shaq when we played Miami, yet neither of them did anything. The reason they did nothing is because we held them in check.

The problem with doubling on this team is that they have a LOT of pure shooters. 

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow...Damon to DA to Damon to DA to Damon to DA

:upset:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice fastbreak pull up 3 Damon.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Richardson can't miss!! 33 pts.

Anderson : 1-8 :dead: ... Typical Derek Anderson game

Randolph 20/10, and doing this with absolutely no help from our shooters. We have nobody to open up the paint.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TELFAIR IS PLAYING!!!!

YES!!!! :yes:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GEEZ, we are getting KILLED though. Dunk Dunk Dunk, Drain 3s, open lanes

Ball movement is king!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair is an AMAZING ball handler. he can stop on a dime and move several differnt directions. 

GAME DAY LIGHTNING!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The crowd's more into it with the young players in there.....they're actually cheering. The ball movement has improved somewhat.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Telfair is getting by Barbosa at will. 

Well, atleast D. Anerson is on the bench. I cringe each time he touches the ball.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i hope they keep in outlaw and telfair and miles in for a lot of the 4th cuz we lost already i juss wanna see our future play


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Should at least be interesting how Telfair plays with a whole quarter. Don't know what else to look forward to though.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am absolutely delighted that Seattle, Phoenix,Utah are so good this year.
Why not??

They remind me of the way basketball was 10 to 15 years ago.
Several players can all shoot.They think pass first for the best shot.
They are fun to watch,and have tremendous chemistry.

Portland looks shockingly bad.
They have no coach or disiplined direction.
And if that weren't bad enough,they can't shoot.
even close up !!!
Rahim misses at the basket.
Zach misses at the basket.
Damon from way outside.
Derek from way outside.
yuk !


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Did you see that Telfair PASS to Outlaw (he missed the dunk). 

WOW. What court vision. 

:yes:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We don't have any shooters on the court right now. Give Geno Carlisle some minutes...... 


Telfair
Miles
Patterson 
OUTLAW 
SARs

1 SHORT point guard + 4 SFs?

 

Well, can't complain at least they play like a team.....


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

they have them in cuz they know the games over not like they are trying to win...lol


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dwood615</b>!
> they have them in cuz they know the games over not like they are trying to win...lol


It woudl be nice to have someone that can shoot though....just for basketball's sakes...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Why the hell is Phoenix still playing Amare Stoudemire, Shawm Marion and Joe Johnson when they're up by 22 with six minutes left?

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man why is phoenix so good? I can't say that I came away impressed with Amare or Marion. Amare is just an athletic freak with little to no post moves or mid range game. Marion just plays ugly. I guess Q was just in the zone tonight which enabled them to pull away. Man I wish we had palyers who could shoot the ball. Our starting backcourt= NO MAS


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

And to the yokels who blame Portland's demise on getting nice decent players rather than down and dirty good players..
Bah Humbug !!

Look at Utah,Seattle,Phoenix.

All great guys(as far as I know) plus they can play !!

Dallas,Spurs,etc etc..
all "nice" guys,winning teams..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Carlisle is in...... 

Khryapa was shown in street clothes...they said he's working out a bit.....

Telfair gets fouled EVERY time he drives to the hole. He's just that fast. His passing is AMAZING and is very refreshing. 7/7 FTs in a quarter and a half.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I know I hate Miles, but tonight takes the cake.

We're down 20 and Miles starts banging his head after dunks and slapping the backboard. He doesn't even care that their getting killed. All he wants are his stats.

What an idiot.

That attitude is the reason this team struggles to be good.

Play.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Blowing out the blazers and yet Amare is still in there. Garbage stats


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Our third string guys are dominating Phoenix's starters.

-Pop


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

You must be looking at SCMARE..I am looking at AMARE..


He is very well balanced and the prototype of what you
want on your team.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Telfair gets fouled EVERY time he drives to the hole. He's just that fast. His passing is AMAZING and is very refreshing. 7/7 FTs in a quarter and a half.


Telfair is a POINT GUARD.

It would be nice if he was a SHOOTING GUARD, but he isn't.

Telfair is playing against a scrub in garbage minutes.

His passing is NOT amazing, it is very average. 

I'm sorry, he's not doing ANYTHING special.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha...Miles is trying to take the game over himself...

:grinning:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Telfair is a POINT GUARD.
> ...


Compared to Damon, he's Magic Johnson. His passing is very crisp, he's not forcing bad passes to players that don't need the ball and he's actually trying to find the open man.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Our third string guys are dominating Phoenix's starters.


Don't think it has ANYTHING to do with our bench being that good. It's because Phoenix doesn't care right now. Our bench guys are enjoying getting some stats.

What's sad is Miles is in and working REALLY hard to get his points. It's obvious he doesn't care that they are getting shelled.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair to the line AGAIN. His crossover is awesome. He's not even looking to score that much...but he's driving to the hole when he can beat his defender.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Compared to Damon, he's Magic Johnson. His passing is very crisp, he's not forcing bad passes to players that don't need the ball and he's actually trying to find the open man.


What I've seen is a kid that plays JUST like Stoudamire. 

He's tried to find his shot every time he's touched the ball. 

He's done very little to show that he's a point guard.

Play.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Amare Stoudemire is pathetic*

19 points on horrible shooting, and he's padding his stats against our third string guys (and still struggling). Somebody tell me when I should start being impressed.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Compared to Damon, he's Magic Johnson. His passing is very crisp, he's not forcing bad passes to players that don't need the ball and he's actually trying to find the open man.


the real question is...is Telfair taking away shots and minutes from Shareef?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't think it has ANYTHING to do with our bench being that good. It's because Phoenix doesn't care right now. Our bench guys are enjoying getting some stats.
> ...


D'antoni put Richardson back in the game....says alot. Maybe Phoenix doesn't care, but I still favor this lineup to our SORRY backcourt.


----------



## SoCalBlazerFan3 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Compared to Damon, he's Magic Johnson.


AMEN!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> What I've seen is a kid that plays JUST like Stoudamire.
> ...



You mean he just passes it to the first person he sees like Stoudamire does? Nope. He's actually making sure his guys are in good position before deciding to pass.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> He's not even looking to score that much...but he's driving to the hole when he can beat his defender.


He's been in the game for four minutes and he is:

0 of 4 FG
8 of 8 FT

That's a minimum of 8 shots. 8 shots!

And he's not looking to score?

Play.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Telfair shown more tonight than Damon has all year*

What's it going to hurt starting this kid. Really. Damon's confidence is shot. He is doing nothing well right now. He's a free agent and wont be back. What good is going to come of starting him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> He's been in the game for four minutes and he is:
> ...


He's been in the game since halfway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is pathetic*



> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 19 points on horrible shooting, and he's padding his stats against our third string guys (and still struggling). Somebody tell me when I should start being impressed.
> 
> -Pop


I dont think this game is indicitive of Stoudemire's game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Why is Miles running the point...yes, I know I was advocating it last week, but that was because Damon sucks. Miles has had 2 carries in the last 5 minutes...UNGUARDED, just brining the ball up the court.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Do you notice the passing Phoenix does almost every time??
Nash gets rid of the ball as he is running down court..hardly any
dribbling.
They are really good.

I guessed they would score 118,looks like they will score more than that.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Phoenix is classless garbage. Playing their starters when they are up by 23 with less than a minute left?

And they are still looking for threes.

-Pop


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Fans want chalupas. hahahaha


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> the real question is...is Telfair taking away shots and minutes from Shareef?


I know it seems like that is how my prejudice works a lot of the time, but it isn't based on that.

I really think this team is poorly managed and the players try to play outside of their games.

I hate Miles this year because he doesn't know how to play basketball. He's energetic, but more often than not, he just plays unorganized ball rather than basketball. Sometimes we get lucky and string some together, but often the other team starts a run. 

Randolph, while I still feel is severely overrated, is better this year than he was last year. Mainly because he is trying to be a team player more. He is not performing well offensively so far, but I think that's a matter of time before it catches on.

It really boils down to dumb coaching to me. 

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Telfair shown more tonight than Damon has all year*



> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> What's it going to hurt starting this kid. Really. Damon's confidence is shot. He is doing nothing well right now. He's a free agent and wont be back. What good is going to come of starting him.


haha...no Chalupas! My dad's at the game. 

:laugh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ah..did you see his stats this year flashed on the screen????????
please tell me you're kididng.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Zach Randolph always dominates Stoudemire. Amare didn't do crap in this game until he was playing against our scrubs.

-Pop


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> He's been in the game since halfway through the 3rd quarter.


I'm just basing it on the stats.

But, even if we say he's played 12 minutes:

0 of 4
9 of 10

That's putting it up.

A lot.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I know I hate Miles, but tonight takes the cake.
> 
> We're down 20 and Miles starts banging his head after dunks and slapping the backboard. He doesn't even care that their getting killed. All he wants are his stats.
> ...


Get a grip dude. Miles is one of only a choice few palyers who are attacking the hole. So he is having fun out there dunking..give him a break. We are getting blown out..what else is there to do but try to smile and have fun playing the game you love? Nothing good comes from getting angry.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

You can't judge a player by just one game. But I noticed that in a half-court setting in the low-post with single coverage he struggles. His post game is very rough on the edges. He's A LOT more effective in transition and slashing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I know it seems like that is how my prejudice works a lot of the time, but it isn't based on that.
> ...


Miles is playing badly, but the thing is if we had some competency at the point guard position, the PG would be dictating the offense to him instead of him being able to run free. 

This is why he was traded from Cleavland, because he was doing his own thing aside from LeBron James. 

Miles really needs to start playing basketball and not street rat ball.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sore losers? If anything you should be talking about how QRich is pathetic, taking advantage of DA like that and dropping 9 treys on the Blazers.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Get a grip dude.


No, Miles needs to get a grip and get some pride.

You don't need to be angry out there, but you certainly don't need to talk trash and act like you're doing something when you're getting killed.

It's about having pride.

Obviously Miles has none. 

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Miles is one of my few bright spots on this team.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Sore losers? If anything you should be talking about how QRich is pathetic, taking advantage of DA like that and dropping 9 treys on the Blazers.


How's Houston doing? Huh? Yeah, that's what I thought.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just basing it on the stats.
> ...


Attacking the hole versus bricking poorly advised shot after poorly advised shot? He was looking to pass. I'm not saying he's Jason Kidd, but he's better at pushing the ball and finding the more available man than Damon, who is not even playing coherent basketball. 

Seriously, the tempo of the game is MUCH better than the Damon-DA mutual jackoff competition.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I know it seems like that is how my prejudice works a lot of the time, but it isn't based on that.


I know, which is why I did the smiley face...



> I really think this team is poorly managed and the players try to play outside of their games.


thats partly because we have a SG playing the point, a walking brick playing the SG, a PF playing the SF, a PF playing the PF, and a PF playing the C.



> I hate Miles this year because he doesn't know how to play basketball. He's energetic, but more often than not, he just plays unorganized ball rather than basketball. Sometimes we get lucky and string some together, but often the other team starts a run.


he's a player, a lot like Shareef, that benefits from starting. Shareefs game last year wasn't at all that impressive as a backup. I think a lot of people over estimated Darius's game (especially Paul Allen). 



> Randolph, while I still feel is severely overrated, is better this year than he was last year. Mainly because he is trying to be a team player more. He is not performing well offensively so far, but I think that's a matter of time before it catches on.


he's playing a WHOLE lot better than I thought he would. He's actually passing pretty good. I think he'll improve even more, but I dont think he'll ever be a "super star". He'll be a 2nd tier PF.


> It really boils down to dumb coaching to me.
> 
> Play.


I think it boils down to having 2 guards who can't shoot worth ****, and therefore, teams can collapse on the PF's once they realize the guards blow.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Miles is one of my few bright spots on this team.


My concern with miles is that he's being a bit of a ballhog. He carried the ball twice bringing the ball up the court. 

I think he can be a good addition if he plays within the offense instead of being so reckless.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i hate these forums because everyone is stupid because one day if the blazers do good you sweat them and the next day they do bad and u hate...if your a real fan you like them whether or not they win or lose


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Miles is one of my few bright spots on this team.


Ya'. Mine too. 4-12, 5 TOs. 

Good for Mr. All-Around-Super-Duper-Bright-Spot. 

The guy is aweful and has no pride. 

You know those times that he comes in the game and we go on a run ... ya ... me too. There's normally another constant ... R. Patterson. Miles is really just there for the ride.

He does good things occationally, but he's a trash player and talking trash as you are getting shelled is just sympomatic of how he approaches the game. He doesn't care about winning.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dwood615</b>!
> i hate these forums because everyone is stupid because one day if the blazers do good you sweat them and the next day they do bad and u hate...if your a real fan you like them whether or not they win or lose


Even when the Blazers were contenders, I hated Stoudamire for his ball management and his poor attitude (bickering about 4th quarter PT re: Greg Anthony).


I want to see Telfair play more, because Damon obviously cannot do SQUAT. Actually worse than that he doesn't feed the post.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i feel ya about stoudamire


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

put telfair in because we are gonna lose anyways


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just basing it on the stats.
> ...


I guess nothing pleases you. Telfair was making smart drives to the hole. He can blow by anyone and he got fouled and made his ft's. Also he gets a lot of team fouls tallied up on the opposition so we can get into the penalty early in the quarter.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This is embarrassing to even see this as a thread..

I would give anything to have a player such as this young man
on our team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> How's Houston doing? Huh? Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> -Pop


How dare a fan of another team state his opinion!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> How's Houston doing? Huh? Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> -Pop


Not so great, but I don't console myself by calling out other players. 

Personally I do get a little frustrated seeing all the Amare > Yao sentiment on this board, when in reality Amare would be doing no better than Yao if they swapped places. But the guy isn't pathetic for putting up 5 points against your secondary unit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is pathetic*



> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 19 points on horrible shooting, and he's padding his stats against our third string guys (and still struggling). Somebody tell me when I should start being impressed.
> 
> -Pop


He's the all-time leader in postseason three-point percentage. 

FACED!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dwood615</b>!
> i hate these forums because everyone is stupid


Careful there Mr. Wood, I've heard that insulting people can lead to bad things.



> one day if the blazers do good you sweat them and the next day they do bad and u hate


First, that just sounds stupid. "U hate", "you sweat" ... what the heck silliness is that?

Second, even when Portland wins, people here temper it with caveats. Normally, the caveat is that Damon/DA didn't shoot us out of the game. 

Tonight, they did. They didn't take a vast number of shots, but they took enough shots in a row and ignored Randolph in the post (Reef was on the bench during this) that we were down by 10 by the next time Randolph touched the ball. I also blame Miles for this too, he was part of that "ignore Zach" moment.



> if your a real fan you like them whether or not they win or lose


Well, I'm sure you mean "YOU ARE" which is contracted to "YOU'RE" ... so if you're a real fan you want what is best for your team, more often than not. It is up to each individual fan to manage how they expound on their favorite team.

So, while you may feel that you are the all-might arbitrator of how real fans should act - you aren't. So, please, don't come here and tell people they are stupid and aren't real fans.

Oh yeah, and stay away from my Chicken Selects. 

Don't know why I said that. It just sounded good.

Play.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> This is embarrassing to even see this as a thread..
> 
> I would give anything to have a player such as this young man
> on our team.


Agreed, Stoudemire is a BEAST!! 

This thread is rediculous.

I guess that alley oop slam from Nash or his tip back slam weren't impressive either. The guy is 20 and is averaging 26 ppg. . . yeah, terrible


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty ridiculous that the Suns still kept their starters in. Oh no, the Blazers cut the lead to 14, oh wait. there was just 2 mins left.
And just wondering why Miles was running the point? C'mon Cheeks, you're better than that. This is valuable time to develop players in a game setting.
Not to let Miles do his thing or whatever that was, carrying the ball with Telfair and Outlaw just running around with no point.
Oh well.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I guess nothing pleases you.


No, things do please me. 

I would be pleased if Telfair did that during a game or two (that mattered). But, nothing he did showed that he was some super stud in the making.

He blew by a third string scrub. Good god, that's not impressive.



> Telfair was making smart drives to the hole. He can blow by anyone and he got fouled and made his ft's.


No he can't. He made a few good moves in garbage time. 

He may eventually be good. But right now he is very average to below average. 

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did not get to listen to the game or watch it. But I had looked at the stats in the 2nd and 3rd qtrs for a bit. Rahim had 13 just after the start of the 2nd half.

Why did he only get maybe 3 shots the whole 2nd half and end up with 15? :upset: He was still efficient the whole game. Just not a lot of shots.

At that time Randolph had 16 and Rahim had 13.... :banghead:


CHEEKS??????? :rocket: 


I know our guards stunk it up too. But man oh man. It starts with the coach. Do what he says or bench the player.


Too bad Musselman hooked up with the Griz


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Sore losers? If anything you should be talking about how QRich is pathetic, * taking advantage of DA like that* and dropping 9 treys on the Blazers.


that's a common theme among blazer opponents.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> No he can't. He made a few good moves in garbage time.
> 
> ...



Sorry, that's much better than Stoudamire. I would settle if Stoudamire is very average to below average. I really would. Damon is WOEFULLY BAD. 

Telfair is not on that level.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore by NBA.com 

Good:
99 pts
only 15 turnovers
outrebounded them 46-44

BAD:
0-9 from 3pt land :banghead:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

telfair was beating Barbosa off the dribble consistently. i didnt know he was third string scrub. Barbosa has some long *** arms and i believe hes a good defender. Telfair is just good. Also, telfairs first move was a cross over on steve nash going to the basket. another third string scrub.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, the guy is talented. But I'm not impressed with a guy who is padding his stats against guys who have total combined minutes for the year less than his per game average. And I'm even less impressed when he's whooping it up when he scores over a guy who has had minimal floor time in the league.

Yeah, congrats Amare.

-Pop


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

The only thing pathetic is this thread. The guy is only one of the best young players in the game and his team has the best record in the league. C'mon, give it up man.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Penny..you da man !
Sebastian is always a bright spot when he takes the court.
For anyone to pick him apart on such a lousy team,it's just not
right.

I doubt a star point guard would help right now.
Because ??
They would be the only one making any shots..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Man..when did Zach learn how to pass?
> 
> ooh wait..I guess that means players *can* improve, huh?


Big whoopie ding dong deal...

the boxscore says he got *2 assists* tonight
:allhail:

alert the media...

hold the presses...

call up MJ...

Zach had 2 assists tonight.. He can pass... :woot:


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Hey, the guy is talented. But I'm not impressed with a guy who is padding his stats against guys who have total combined minutes for the year less than his per game average. And I'm even less impressed when he's whooping it up when he scores over a guy who has had minimal floor time in the league.
> 
> Yeah, congrats Amare.
> ...


You're right. Amare throwing down 38 on KG when he was a ROOKIE means nothing. You are ridiculous for even posting this crap.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Boxscore by NBA.com
> 
> Good:
> ...


My two cents:

Good:
Outscored them in the paint 60-40.
Made 25 FT in 30 attempts

Bad: Got outscored from three point range 45-0

Ouch.

-Pop


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Bad: Got outscored from three point range 45-0



Ouchie is right... you just nailed the problem with the team


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Big whoopie ding dong deal...
> ...


to pass does not mean get assists. It is faulty and kind of stupid to associate the two as tho they mean the same thing. 

You agree that Rasheed was a good passer, right?

well check this.

He averages fewer assists than Zach does.

d'oh!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Amare is overrated, simple as that.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh good god you don't mean that..
out of the starting block the first game I ever saw him play
he reminded me of a young Shawn Kemp.

Although in all honesty,he is not as good.

Shawn simply has to be one of the top players of all time.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you say stupid??? :naughty:

I do not think that is appropriate.... your much better than that


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> you say stupid??? :naughty:
> 
> I do not think that is appropriate.... your much better than that


complain then.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I don't get the dissing on Telfair, Play. He played well out there I thought. He was agressive & he was able to get to the rim at will. I didn't think he was a ball hog at all out there. He had a tremendous pass to Outlaw (and another to Miles) that niether were able to finish on.

Miles was a little reckless out there, but I'd rather see him that aggressive. He just needs to get himself under control a little more. He has great moves and is another player who can reach the rim at will, he just needs to learn how to finish.

BTW, if you are going to criticize Telfair, then you should talk about his non existant outside shot. I hope he is working on that, EVERY DAY in practice, b\c sooner or later teams will play off him and dare him to shoot, he has got to be able to make them pay for doing so.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> complain then.


 :rofl:

Nah........ I should have thought about the non assist passes


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, Ming Bling, should we be impressed that DA showed his horrible defense? If you had ever looked at this board before, you'd know we've been complaining about how horrible his defense -his whole game for that matter- all year long.

And Stoudemire, while I don't think we should judge him on one game, does not really impress me all that much. He's freakishly athletic, but aside from that, I've never really been all that impressed. But that athleticness allows him to make a great contribution.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yo Jackie- Utah isn't playing so well. Recognize.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> BTW, if you are going to criticize Telfair, then you should talk about his non existant outside shot. I hope he is working on that, EVERY DAY in practice, b\c sooner or later teams will play off him and dare him to shoot, he has got to be able to make them pay for doing so.


He hit a long jumper last night! 

That was nice to see. The guy scored 30ppg+ in HS, I think he'll be ok at offense if he sets his mind to it. His shot was very flat tonight though. 


:yes:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Sore losers? If anything you should be talking about how QRich is pathetic, taking advantage of DA like that and dropping 9 treys on the Blazers.


BTW- He made only 8 accordinig to Yahoo Sports. As for the season he is shooting 27.5 from 3's. So I agree with HAp. Everyone abuses DA so come with something fresh..


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

This thread is only going to cause arguments. A Mod should lock this.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

How anyone can bash Telfair with only seeing him a few times is beyond me. He hasn't made some outside shots.....BFD. Give him some time, thats all we're asking. I don't expect him to be anything more than average for awhile. You can't learn the pro game if you never play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Young Sebastian to me should be called the "Teflon Don" right
now.
I don't want any critisism to be put on him right now.
He simply can't be critisized at this time.
He doesn't play enough..
Don't put him in when they are just in chaos.
Put him in and guide him as he is leading the team down court.
Teach him ... talk to him.

How come i can always hear the oppposing coaches shouting
out plays but seldom our coach??


Put him in at a calmer time..
You don't take a new bank employee and put them in 
during a bank robbery do you???
That sounded pretty stupid,but hopefully you get the point.

I consider him to be so far removed from the muck that we see,why mention him.
I still say he is a keeper and I LOVE HIM.
He makes me happy when i see him.
He is fresh.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> No, things do please me.
> ...


You say this so confidently as if he's not played well, but yet I doubt that you anticipated that he would get Barbosa to foul him four times. You probably thought Barbosa was a decent defender. I'm not trying to tell you what you think, but I don't believe that you weren't the least bit impressed.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> This thread is only going to cause arguments. A Mod should lock this.


i thought arguing was half the point of bulletin boards. 

as long as people argue points and not make things too personal, that is.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> i thought arguing was half the point of bulletin boards.
> ...


Well said Wanker!

:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Wow, Ming Bling, should we be impressed that DA showed his horrible defense? If you had ever looked at this board before, you'd know we've been complaining about how horrible his defense -his whole game for that matter- all year long.





> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Derek Anderson is terrible, this guy shouldn't be a starting SG on any team.





> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The only guy who is more inconsistent than DA (Derek Anderson) at shooting is Damon Stoudamire. He is terrible at running plays and way past his prime (which he pretty much achieved in his first year).





> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Derek Anderson is one of the worst starting SG's in the league.


Do a search for all my posts regarding Derek Anderson. The Blazer backcourt is one of the worst in the league, but knocking down 8 treys is still an accomplishment... even against DA.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Don't know if anyone already posted this:



> "Richardson making all those threes demoralized the people who were guarding him," Trail Blazers coach Maurice Cheeks said. "Our defense was on our heels."


I don't recall seeing anyone even defending Richardson, let alone having demoralized heels. DA made a half-hearted attempt on one of the shots, but QR took a step back and DA lost interest.

Dan


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

This isn't in response to anyone, just response to some of the things I've read and my takes...


Damon - Horrible game, horrible season...

DA - On nights he can't shoot, he slightly bothers me. On nights like tonight when he gets burned over and over, I can't stand the guy. Trade him tomorrow.

Mo Cheeks - I'm the first to defend him...when he desreves it. Tonight clearly would not be one of those nights. As far as adjustments go, he lost that battle. It would help if he had some gaurds.

Ruben - The guy is clearly the spark to our team. Zach is clearly the best player, but Ruben makes us play much better (kind of a sad thought).

Ratliff - What the heck has happened to him? The injury excuse is over, this is pathetic. 

Miles - Not sure why people are upset that he was playing some point, I thought it was a great idea. The 4th quarter was the time to test out what players might be able to do for us later this season and in future season. It would be nice to have another 6'8" PG, it certainly worked out last time we had one.

Telfair - I'd be lying if I said I was surprised that people would bash on him after a game like tonights. There are people here who hated the draft choice and won't be happy with Telfair unless he's an all-star. He played very well tonight despite being a little off from the field. People who are upset that he didn't shoot well should ask themselves this; would you rather have a PG that when he's shooting poorly keeps shooting, or a PG that takes it hard to the rack so he can get some FT's? To me that's the difference between what Damon and Telfair does, and I like the second option.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Zach Randolph always dominates Stoudemire. Amare didn't do crap in this game until he was playing against our scrubs.
> 
> -Pop


buahahhaa

Randolph was matched against Marion.

Randolph must have liked getting his shot rejected because he got it thrown back into his face at least 4 times in a BLOWOUT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Telfair is a ballhog. Unbelievable.  

When is Shareef being traded again? Then you'll have to root for the Raptors in basketball purgatory.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Miles - Not sure why people are upset that he was playing some point, I thought it was a great idea. The 4th quarter was the time to test out what players might be able to do for us later this season and in future season. It would be nice to have another 6'8" PG, it certainly worked out last time we had one.


I was upset because Telfair wasn't running the point when Miles was. Sure, Miles > Damon, but Telfair > miles. Miles wasn't really running the point as so much as he was brininging the ball up court, then driving to the rack.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> buahahhaa
> ...


Tonight Amare scored 8 of his pts in garbage P/T against Miles and Outlaw. Randolph scored 24 pts 11 rebs in only 3 quarters of play.

Im not impressed at all by Amare's game. He's a very good player in transition and when he slashes, but when it comes to single-coverage in the post one-on-one, he has nothign to rely on. His low-post game is weak imho.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm impressed with Stoudamire's strength though. He's so strong. Dunking machine...he had some AWESOME catches tonight.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I was upset because Telfair wasn't running the point when Miles was. Sure, Miles > Damon, but Telfair > miles. Miles wasn't really running the point as so much as he was brininging the ball up court, then driving to the rack.


Never-the-less, at least Cheeks got a chance to see what Miles could do at the point. Telfair will get plenty of minutes at the point, but say we were to trade Damon, and NVE were to get hurt, it would be nice to know if we could play Miles at the point or if we would have to sign someone.

I understand why you might be dissapointed, but I just don't see any reason to really put much emotion into it. I'm just glad the game is over!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Telfair - I'd be lying if I said I was surprised that people would bash on him after a game like tonights. There are people here who hated the draft choice and won't be happy with Telfair unless he's an all-star. He played very well tonight despite being a little off from the field. People who are upset that he didn't shoot well should ask themselves this; would you rather have a PG that when he's shooting poorly keeps shooting, or a PG that takes it hard to the rack so he can get some FT's? To me that's the difference between what Damon and Telfair does, and I like the second option.


In my opinion, the best PG is mainly a distributer and a slasher. If you can burn your opponent then get into the lane and get some free throws...cheap points...WHILE getting the opposing big men into foul trouble. It just makes so much sense. Because, when you cut you have people having to make defensive adjustments. this can leave someone for a wide open shot during defensive rotations or allow for an easy dish for a layup/dunk on the inside. 

Personally, I think running the offenensive out of a capable big man like Sabonis is a great way to go. However, Sabonis is that extrmeely rare type of big man that can run an offense out of the middle of the court. 

For most teams, the PG is the offensive director and as such needs to be the type of player that can make things happen. Being able and willing to take it inside is that ability.

Think back to the days of Drexler and Porter and Co. Remember Rod Strickland. Sure, he couldn't shoot a lick, but he was willing to take it to the hole. I remember watching him do that countless times growing up. 

Besides getting free throws you can get a player into foul trouble.

I don't think I'm the only one that feels this way. But my "perfect team" built on stereotypes...where each player can only have a couple specialties, is:

PG - passer/slasher
SG - shooter
SF - Open court player. Can do a little of everything (aka Pippen/Kirilinko)
PF - Scoring Option
C - Defensive presence. 

But anyways, of course it would be nice to have a backcourt that can shoot. I think Telfair will be just fine, though, regardless, as I think his style of play is very well suited to the PG position. 

I mean, if the PG is the slasher/distributer, then they aren't taking "too many" shots unless they are really good ones.

Alright...enough ranting.

I'm ready to see Damon gone. I'm not big on trading for Carter, but I think that if we can get rid of a contract like DA then it would be worth it. I'd prefer not to get Kidd though. I want to build for the future. And that means getting players like Telfair and Miles more PT and hopefully in the starting lineup. 

Dammit. Why couldn't we have just been able to get a Michael Redd. He's the perfect fit with our young core....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> 
> 
> Tonight Amare scored 8 of his pts in garbage P/T against Miles and Outlaw. Randolph scored 24 pts 11 rebs in only 3 quarters of play.
> ...


Oh please...

When was Amare ever really in single coverage this game?

Besides I know for a fact that Amare had 14/7/3/2 through 3 quarters and didn't play half of the first quarter which is where Randolph got 90% of his rebounds and half of his points.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hmmmmm*

Amazingly enough when a team mate of your goes off for 37 points, and your coach is smart enought to keep going to the hot hand (cough cough not Cheeks), and to top it all off you are kicking the crap out of your opposition, you do not have the need to put up big numbers that night.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Telfair *didn't do SQUAT last night!* What is wrong with you people?! I will admit that the kid has potential, but right now he's a liability when he plays! Did you see the 3 he attempted? It had to be one of the UGLIEST shots I've ever seen from a perimeter player! He has *NO* outside shot! If he doesn't find a jumper he will never amount to anything in this league. Point guards cannot effectively distribute the ball unless the opponent respects their outside shooting.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Telfair *didn't do SQUAT last night!* What is wrong with you people?! I will admit that the kid has potential, but right now he's a liability when he plays! Did you see the 3 he attempted? It had to be one of the UGLIEST shots I've ever seen from a perimeter player! He has *NO* outside shot! If he doesn't find a jumper he will never amount to anything in this league. Point guards cannot effectively distribute the ball unless the opponent respects their outside shooting.


Wow. You are a supreme hater. Has Telfair ever done anything good in your opinion? He didn't do squat, just got a pretty good defender to foul him 4 times and he made his freethrows. I think it's pretty good to get points while the clock is stopped. I think that's more than "SQUAT". Also had a few nice assists and got the forwards a few good open jumpers.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBALLSCIENCES</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. You are a supreme hater. Has Telfair ever done anything good in your opinion? He didn't do squat, just got a pretty good defender to foul him 4 times and he made his freethrows. I think it's pretty good to get points while the clock is stopped. I think that's more than "SQUAT". Also had a few nice assists and got the forwards a few good open jumpers.


Those fouls and free throws meant nothing. It was garbage time. There is very little correlation between drawing fouls in garbage time and drawing fouls in meaningful minutes. I am not a "hater" either. You are a supreme lover.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

tlong- how can you write off the good things Telfair does just because it's "garbage time"? is telfair supposed to telekinetically make the ball go through the hoop from the sideline when the "meaningful" minutes are wasted on Damon? 

are you arguing it's easier for everyone to draw fouls during garbage time? because I don't think that's so. I think the refs often let fouls slide more because they realize it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm kind of siding with Playmaker and Tlong on this one. 

Except I honestly believe that Telfair will be very good one day, and that one day is soon. But, I have yet to see anything remotely spectacular or jaw-dropping at this point.

Has he looked decent? Yes. 
Has he done anything awe inspiring? No.

Drawing fouls last night was nice, but is it really indicative of his ability night in or night out? Probably not. I sincerely doubt he'll be getting 100 FT attempts a night. 

The issue I have is that I have yet to see him make a play that makes someone else better. I have yet to see him make a pass that (gasp) Damon doesn't make. I have yet to see him drive and kick to the cutter or open man. 

What i have seen is a young kid playing a tough game that is about 1 or 2 paces ahead of him. Not that this is a bad thing. He is fresh out of HS and not on Lebron's level of ability. It will take time. 

I think Playmaker and Tlong aren't saying that Telfair stinks or is going to be a bum. I think they are saying that everyone is wetting their pants, but he hasn't done anything to inspire urinating on one's self yet.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> Never-the-less, at least Cheeks got a chance to see what Miles could do at the point. Telfair will get plenty of minutes at the point, but say we were to trade Damon, and NVE were to get hurt, it would be nice to know if we could play Miles at the point or if we would have to sign someone.
> ...


Well, I don't mind it, just not when Telfair's playing.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't know which statement gets the Golden Turkey Award.

Amare doesn't impress me
or
Telfair hasn't done any jaw dropping plays yet.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NastyOne</b>!
> I'm kind of siding with Playmaker and Tlong on this one.
> 
> Except I honestly believe that Telfair will be very good one day, and that one day is soon. But, I have yet to see anything remotely spectacular or jaw-dropping at this point.
> ...


If you haven't seem him drive and kick to the cutter or the open man then you've simply not been watching. Secondly, how is the pace of the game too much for him if he's forcing defenders to foul him? Steve Nash struggled with his quickness as did Barbosa.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

oh no he cant shoot! that didnt give tj ford any problems when he wasnt injured. Jason Kidd anyone? and to compare highschool guys, lebron had no problem early on even though his jumper was WAY off. he relied on his slashing and passing. Telfair isnt a pure shooter, but hes a great slasher and passer, and those are the two most important things for a point guard. the jumper will come. he shot 40 percent from 20ft in highschool anyway,thats not nba range,but its the top of the key at least. 

if he works at it, it will come. im a knick fan, and Trevor Ariza in preseason shot only about 3 jumpers in all of preseason cause his shot was so horrible. But he worked on it, and now that hes playing, hes hitting the 15 footer.

i still think the rest of telfairs game is great, and horribly underrated by alot of you guys.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Telfair *didn't do SQUAT last night!* What is wrong with you people?! I will admit that the kid has potential, but right now he's a liability when he plays! Did you see the 3 he attempted? It had to be one of the UGLIEST shots I've ever seen from a perimeter player! He has *NO* outside shot! If he doesn't find a jumper he will never amount to anything in this league. Point guards cannot effectively distribute the ball unless the opponent respects their outside shooting.


Bashing Telfair in his first extended minutes in his first season as a 19-year-old? Wow...
Every high schooler coming out in his rookie season looks lost when he gets his first extended minutes. And I think Telfair did pretty well out there in garbage time. 

His stat line: 9 pts, 9-10 FT, 3 rebs, 2 asts, 1 steal and NO turnovers.

Imagine being 19, playing on the biggest stage of professional basketball. Hell, you'd probably be trippin' over yourself running up and down the floor at 19.
If anyone remembers, Bonzi and Zach looked hella lost in their first seasons, they had no clue what they were doing out there.
Jermaine looked lost too.
Kobe fired up airballs.
Also, people were writing off LeBron after his first preseason game when they said he couldn't shoot worth a lick in a game in LA.
I'm not going to say that Telfair's going to end like those players, but I hope you get the point.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> 
> 
> Bashing Telfair in his first extended minutes in his first season as a 19-year-old? Wow...
> ...



It seems that you conveniently left out that he was *0 for 5* from the field. That won't get it done. Dude can't shoot. Bonzi, Jermaine, Zach, and LeBron all have good size as well. Something Telfair doesn't have.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Telfair hasn't done any jaw dropping plays yet.


Okay, smartass - I've watched this team since the start of the season.

Name one jaw dropping play that Telfair has done. JUST ONE.

Name one move he's made that I wouldn't be able to say that most to all PGs wouldn't be able to perform.

There aren't ANY.

None.

Zilch.

I'm not saying he won't be good, but don't praise the kid for looking average. I mean, I know his two handed chest pass is virtually unstoppable and amazing, but wow.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair pass to Outlaw where Outlaw missed the dunk. The ball threaded right past several phoenix players. 

Very nice vision. 

We're just scratching the surface...as he gets more PT, we're going to get better plays than Damon passing to DA who either takes an ill advised jumper or passes back to Damon who does something stupid.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BBALLSCIENCES</b>!
> If you haven't seem him drive and kick to the cutter or the open man then you've simply not been watching.


No, I've watched. He hasn't:

A) Been afforded the opportunity to do it.
B) He hasn't done it when he has had the chances. 

He's done NOTHING spectacular. I know you people really want him to be Jesus Christ, but he isn't. Not yet at least. To further that, he hasn't done anything that would indicate he ever will.



> Secondly, how is the pace of the game too much for him if he's forcing defenders to foul him? Steve Nash struggled with his quickness as did Barbosa.


Oh boy... tired Nash who is already up by 25 and quit playing couldn't stop him. Woah, buddy.

Stop the presses.

Barbosa?! Yeah, wow. Impressive. Let me go to the restroom and clean myself up after that one. Whew.

Look, the kid is okay, but he got some fouls in a game that didn't matter. Who cares? Do you REALLY think he's going to get those calls every night and that he is REALLY that much faster and quicker than every other player in the league?

He's very average. He's fast. He's quick. But he's done nothing with it, save get a few fouls calls in one game. Oh god, stop the damn presses again.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

You've got to give telfair a CHANCE though. 

Damon's been playing HORRIBLY and NVE is injured still or incapacitated in some form. 

What other option is there?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> Bashing Telfair in his first extended minutes in his first season as a 19-year-old? Wow...


He wasn't "BASHING" him. He was stating that he hasn't done anything to deserve this praise you guys are heaping on him.

I mean, the kid could walk out to mid-court, drop the biggest turd in the universe, walk away ... and people here would find a way to praise it. 

Just like Miles last year. How many times did people say he's an all-star in the making. Yeah, right. 

Play.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> It seems that you conveniently left out that he was *0 for 5* from the field. That won't get it done. Dude can't shoot. Bonzi, Jermaine, Zach, and LeBron all have good size as well. Something Telfair doesn't have.


Five shots is not exactly indicative of whether a man can shoot or not for the rest of his career, especially in his rookie season at 19.
Sure, he probably won't be Steve Kerr or Reggie Miller from the outside, but if he wants to work hard at it, I see no reason why he can't be a respectable shooter someday.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its not praise so much as us wanting him to get some PT. He looks like Magic Johnson when comparing him to Damon. He really does.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Telfair pass to Outlaw where Outlaw missed the dunk. The ball threaded right past several phoenix players.
> 
> Very nice vision.


I agree. 

Except that pass was for Shareef and Shareef missed it.

Even if it were to Outlaw .. it was a decent pass, but nothing extraordinary. In fact, if it was directed towards Outlaw, then the kid is REALLY going to be awful because that pass isn't a smart pass.



> We're just scratching the surface.


Everyone makes a play or two. Maybe you are scratching the surface ... but maybe not. 

He's not done anything for all you people to be on your knees smiling like donuts.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> Five shots is not exactly indicative of whether a man can shoot or not for the rest of his career, especially in his rookie season at 19.
> Sure, he probably won't be Steve Kerr or Reggie Miller from the outside, but if he wants to work hard at it, I see no reason why he can't be a respectable shooter someday.


No doubt. So, why heap all this praise on him undeservingly at thsi point?

Why not wait until he actually does something meaningful.

I'm not saying he doesn't have skill. I'm saying that he's not shown anything really special yet. 

Play.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> Bashing Telfair in his first extended minutes in his first season as a 19-year-old? Wow...





> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> He wasn't "BASHING" him. He was stating that he hasn't done anything to deserve this praise you guys are heaping on him.
> ...


I would say that claiming a guy didn't do squat, saying he's a liability when he plays, saying his shot was the ugliest one has ever seen, saying he has NO outside shot and that he'll never amount to anything in the league is sort of bashing a guy.

Sure, he may not be deserving of all this praise, but he's not really deserving of all this hate on him either.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alext42083</b>!
> Sure, he may not be deserving of all this praise, but he's not really deserving of all this hate on him either.


I haven't heaped any bad words on the kid. 

I've said that I think he'll develop and become a player. But right now, he's the very definition of overrated. He's done nothing to warrant all this orgy-worship.

I mean, the kid makes a pass and people go into spontaneous orgasms around here. He goes to the line in meaningless minutes and people have spasms and catch the holy spirit.

It's a joke.

Let the kid learn. Let the kid earn the praise. That's all.

Play.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> It seems that you conveniently left out that he was 0 for 5 from the field.


Considering he went to the line 5 times, and was thus FOULED while attempting a shot, I do think you are overstating his shooting here. Or do we expect a 19yr old rookie to make the shot when he is fouled?

DAMM HIM!!! He couldn't complete a 3-point play, what a loser!  

His outside shot is suspect, point taken and agreed upon. He needs to work on it, but he was hardly a detriment out there.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Considering he went to the line 5 times, and was thus FOULED while attempting a shot, I do think you are overstating his shooting here. Or do we expect a 19yr old rookie to make the shot when he is fouled?


It does not count as a shot attempt when you are fouled ... unless it goes in.

He was 0-5 when untouched.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"I mean, the kid makes a pass and people go into spontaneous orgasms around here. He goes to the line in meaningless minutes and people have spasms and catch the holy spirit."

puleaze..
aren't you overacting just a bit ??
considering your reports on Reef's ability..
maybe it takes one to know one,as we said when we were kiddies.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I've watched. He hasn't:
> ...


Your denial of the obvious is comical. U mad, but I can't figure out why. People want to see the rookie play and he played well. You came with your usual nonsense to remind everyone how much of a pessimist you are. You define hater.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Play, since you're knocking people, I have a few questions:

What was up with Reef in the first quarter? He did some good things, but then he looked bad at times. I believe he had two airballs, or at least horrible shots, in the first period alone. And where did he go after the first period?

And I know there was one three pointer by Q. Richardson over Rahim and he didn't even have a hand in the air. 

Just curious. Nothing against Reef, cuz I was not impressed by a single Blazer last night. Just decided to be a ********.

masked swearing


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Reef plays like a soft cupcake at times..darn he misses alot
of close in shots..

To make fun of Sebastian or his fans gets my dander up.
:upset:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Play, since you're knocking people, I have a few questions:


I haten't knocked anyone.



> What was up with Reef in the first quarter?


Yes, what? 6 points/ 2 rebounds.



> He did some good things, but then he looked bad at times. I believe he had two airballs, or at least horrible shots, in the first period alone.


Two blocked shots. On his hook his arm was hit and on the deep shot the ball was tipped.

He still shot over 50%.



> And where did he go after the first period?


Don't know. Ask the coach, who refuses to continue to use Shareef or Zach Randolph during the game.



> And I know there was one three pointer by Q. Richardson over Rahim and he didn't even have a hand in the air.


I'm guessing that was a challenge - which is usually a decent move against a guy shooting 29% from 3. But, stupid against a guy shooting the lights out on a particular night.

He was just beat. Plain and simple.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Reef plays like a soft cupcake at times..darn he misses alot
> of close in shots..


Hmmm... it's amazing that you could substitute Randolph for Reef and "at times" with "quite often".



> To make fun of Sebastian or his fans gets my dander up.
> :upset:


Stating the obvious - that Sebastian has not done anything to warrant the amount of praise you've heaped on him - is hardly making fun of him.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> puleaze..
> aren't you overacting just a bit ??


Maybe a bit, but only to emphasize the point and because you keep getting more and more entrenched in your opinion. 

I mean considering you thought one of the dumbest comments of the night is that Telfair hasn't done anything jaw dropping is quite obvious that you are acting like super-fan-number-one.



> considering your reports on Reef's ability..


Especially considering that - I think Reef has come forward and more than proved he is the best player on this team.

Does he have the best stats? Nope. Only because he isn't getting the opportunity when it comes to touches. 

Play.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I was watching the Blazer playback on Ch 14. Wasn't Barbosa considered one of the quicker players in the NBA? Telfair absolutely burned him over and over again! He got by him at will, he was toying around with him.


----------

